# Amazon PS3 pre-order starts at 9am today!



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

If you haven't already heard, Amazon will be taking pre-orders for the PlayStation 3 on Thursday 15th February at 9AM.

Amazon will stop taking pre-orders once they have pre-sold all the consoles Sony allocate to them for release day. They will not take pre-orders for more consoles than they can supply for launch day.

If you choose First Class delivery, your console should be dispatched in time for delivery on March 23rd.


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

You not already pre-ordered yours then chap?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Yeah, 3 on Play. But chickens, eggs and baskets spring to mind! :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Ssshhhhh :roll:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Hmmm, like the other 54.5 million punters in the UK aren't thinking the same! :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Did you get one then?

I had a look with a view to sticking my name down, and it just said limited availability. Went to make a cup of tea, came back, refreshed it and now it says 'we will email you when it becomes available."

:roll:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

What a crock of plop.

Same here Kell. Useless! :?


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

I've already pre-ordered one elsewhere. I thought about Play but their pre-order has been running for ages and I reckon must be well over subscribed!

I'm not sure there will be the frenzy for these that we saw with PS2 and Wii and Xbox though as its the wrong time of year. Otherwise I would hedge my bets too and pre-order one from two different places with a view to selling one if I get both. Does anyone else think there isnt going to be the shortages and mad rush for these?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Gizmo750 said:


> Does anyone else think there isnt going to be the shortages and mad rush for these?


Me. Given, as you said, that it's the wrong time of year to have a mad 'Christmas Stylee' rush! :?

Amazon are now saying 'We plan to start taking pre-orders for the PS3 today, 15 February. Read our FAQs for further information.'

When will I be able to pre-order my PlayStation 3 console?
From Thursday, February 15, 2007, during UK business hours (9am - 5pm GMT).

Weâ€™re working closely with Sony to maximise the number of consoles we'll have for launch, and will stop taking pre-orders once we've pre-sold all the consoles Sony allocate to us for release day. We won't take pre-orders for more consoles than we can supply for launch day.

If I pre-order a PlayStation 3 from Amazon.co.uk, will I get it on launch day (March 23, 2007)?
UK customers: if you choose First Class delivery, your console should be dispatched in time for delivery on March 23. We will work closely with our delivery partners to ensure, as far as possible, delivery by March 23. However, this cannot be guaranteed as some delays may occur which are outside our control.

Please note that a signature will be required for delivery of your PlayStation 3.

How will I know that my pre-order has been successful?
You will receive an email from us confirming your pre-order.

How many PlayStation 3 consoles can I order?
Weâ€™re limiting orders to one per customer to ensure that as many of our customers as possible can enjoy a PlayStation 3 console.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> Amazon are now saying 'We plan to start taking pre-orders for the PS3 today, 15 February. Read our FAQs for further information.'


Being an optimist, I'm interpreting the various Amazon website messages as meaning that they will offer the PS3s *at some point* between 9am and 5pm, rather than necessarily on the dot of 9am.

So, I'm just sat here working, with a separate browser window open at the appropriate page, and refreshing it from time to time, waiting for the "Add to Cart" button to appear 

My patience will be rewarded - at some point between 9am and 5pm today. I hope.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Gizmo750 said:


> I've already pre-ordered one elsewhere. I thought about Play but their pre-order has been running for ages and I reckon must be well over subscribed!
> 
> I'm not sure there will be the frenzy for these that we saw with PS2 and Wii and Xbox though as its the wrong time of year. Otherwise I would hedge my bets too and pre-order one from two different places with a view to selling one if I get both. Does anyone else think there isnt going to be the shortages and mad rush for these?


I would avoid Play. I ordered a Wii on their website after watching an RSS feed about wii stock. It said in stock so I ordered it, then saw on AV forums that they are still filling orders from a few months ago, so I gave it a couple of days and no update on my order so I called them to be told that it would be at least a two month wait even though they said it was instock.

Apparently an issue with their website!

While in he US last month Best Buy had a huge pile of PS3's but no wii's so maybe sony can provide enough product for demand.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

I have an E-mail alert for one.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I've a confirmed order with play.com already, and ordered at 7:34am earlier this week with Game, when they opened their pre-order slots  Plus a couple of other orders already in place.

I, too, think Amazon haven't opened their ordering yet. It certainly wasn't 9am.

I have an autorefresh plugin installed at work, so I see the new page every 10 seconds on a different monitor... nothing all morning, except variations of the "Out of stock" message.

Trouble is, I've meetings etc later this afternoon, so I expect I'll miss out... 

Play.com delivered me a Wii earlier this week. It went straight onto Ebay and finishes this afternoon. It was preordered well before Launch... but with the PS3, I've actually had the email saying I'll get mine in the first load.


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

www.woolworths.co.uk :?

they delivered my (quite late in the day ordered) wii on release day...

that said, I have no desire for a PS3, there are no decent games...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

TTwiggy said:


> www.woolworths.co.uk :?
> 
> they delivered my (quite late in the day ordered) wii on release day...
> 
> that said, I have no desire for a PS3, there are no decent games...


I've already ordered 2 through Woolies 

And 1 through Argos...


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

jampott said:


> I've already ordered 2 through Woolies
> 
> And 1 through Argos...


How will you play on them all, or do you just expect 80% of them not to work?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

TTonyTT said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > I've already ordered 2 through Woolies
> ...


I don't think I can play on them all. I've got problems playing 2 Xbox 360s at the same time...


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

jampott said:


> I don't think I can play on them all. I've got problems playing 2 Xbox 360s at the same time...


You should have said. I'm happy to help out with your problems. Â£50? (just for one) :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Just got one at Amazon. Woo hoo!!!


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

jampott said:


> Just got one at Amazon. Woo hoo!!!


And me [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] with a stand


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

It's live!


----------



## alexasTT (Jan 19, 2005)

me too that 4 ordered now


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

TTonyTT said:


> Being an optimist, I'm interpreting the various Amazon website messages as meaning that they will offer the PS3s *at some point* between 9am and 5pm, rather than necessarily on the dot of 9am.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Odd thing is i have had no confirmation email, it is in the item history though.
Maybe you don't get one for pre-orders.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I had an email


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

ronin said:


> Odd thing is i have had no confirmation email, it is in the item history though.
> Maybe you don't get one for pre-orders.


Only when you get the confirmatory email has Amazon accepted & confirmed your order. No email, no PS3 :wink:


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

jampott said:


> I've already ordered 2 through Woolies
> 
> And 1 through Argos...


And now 1 through Amazon = 4.

Well, obviously someone believes that there will be a market for them then :? Unless everyone in your family is getting one for their birthday this year? :lol: If the latter is the case then is there any chance of you adopting me on a short term (til my birthday) basis???


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Gizmo750 said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > I've already ordered 2 through Woolies
> ...


1 from play.com = 5

I do believe there will be a market for them - I know the hardcore gamers may have picked up a USA model, but just look at the Wii... 2-3 months after launch, still commanding a premium on Ebay.

When the hype hits, people will want them. They'll turn to Ebay as the easiest place to pick one up, and they'll pay over the odds for them. Simple as that...

BTW HMV open their pre-ordering online at 9am on 20th Feb. :lol:


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Fair points - cheers bloke


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I have a feeling a few people will be left with PS3's uable to sell at a premium due to the fact they are readily available from the States and Japan so Sony haven't had to make consoles for the demand their so have been able to build decent stocks for the UK launch.
I also think you will see a price war mid 2007 there's already reports of the Xbox console be slashed later this yr.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2007)

jampott said:


> Gizmo750 said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Ordered mine instore there on monday. Â£100 deposit.
Swansea.
Second on there list.


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Dont know what all the fuss is about... wasn't impressed with it at all and I got a headache after 45 minutes.. :?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

ttroy225 said:


> Dont know what all the fuss is about... wasn't impressed with it at all and I got a headache after 45 minutes.. :?


Yeah, but what about the PS3? :wink:


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

More pre-orders available now if anyone missed out yesterday


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

PS3's are so last year... Bored of playing mine already :wink:

When can I pre-order number 4? :roll:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Blade_76 said:


> PS3's are so last year... Bored of playing mine already :wink:
> 
> When can I pre-order number 4? :roll:


Just send me your credit card details, and I'll put you on a list :wink:


----------



## alexasTT (Jan 19, 2005)

Blade_76 said:


> PS3's are so last year... Bored of playing mine already :wink:
> 
> When can I pre-order number 4? :roll:


so whats your verdict on it then?

Derek


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

Demand for the Wii and the PS3 has already waned over here with both consoles readily available in stores. For example:

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product. ... id=5303668

In contrast, I had to wait until May last year until I could get hold of a 360 in the shops.

There was a lot of profiteering on launch of the PS3. I was watching EBay auctions that were finishing in excess of $3000


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

alexasTT said:


> Blade_76 said:
> 
> 
> > PS3's are so last year... Bored of playing mine already :wink:
> ...


The jury is out mate... Unfair to comment at the moment, need to wait 6 months + for decent games to come out, then decide. At the mo, the Xbox is miles ahead...

At the moment, I would say the Â£400+ price tag is a big con and judging by other countries have lots of stock left (so I am told), then I think alot of people are not jumping on the bandwagon...

Will be interesting to see if they do go for mental money of Ebay, I am not so sure they will to be honest...


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

In case anyone still wants to pre-order, they are available again on Amazon. I have got one but may cancel it, still debating it :?



Amazon said:


> Dear PlayStation fan,
> 
> Great news! We've managed to secure some additional PlayStation 3 consoles for launch and you can pre-order yours now at Amazon.co.uk. We will stop taking pre-orders once we've pre-sold all the consoles Sony have allocated to us for release day. Order early to avoid disappointment! If you're not lucky enough to get hold of a PlayStation 3 in this pre-order window, we'll email you when we get more stock in.
> 
> ...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Wondermikie said:


> In case anyone still wants to pre-order, they are available again on Amazon. I have got one but may cancel it, still debating it :?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can cancel all of my preorders before release, if I feel like it. If there are still consoles available for preorder FOR RELEASE ON THE DAY, then that's what I'll do. Except the one I'll probably keep


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

jampott said:


> I can cancel all of my preorders before release, if I feel like it. If there are still consoles available for preorder FOR RELEASE ON THE DAY, then that's what I'll do. Except the one I'll probably keep


Have you still just got the 5 on pre-order, or have you picked up any more?

:lol: :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Wondermikie said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > I can cancel all of my preorders before release, if I feel like it. If there are still consoles available for preorder FOR RELEASE ON THE DAY, then that's what I'll do. Except the one I'll probably keep
> ...


Can't remember...


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

jampott said:


> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


  which games have you pre-ordered?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Wondermikie said:


> Which games have you pre-ordered?


Damn. I knew I'd forgotten something! :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

More sh1te news for us Europeans:

Euro PS3 to play fewer old games

The European version of Sony's PlayStation 3 (PS3) console will not play as many old games as American and Japanese models, Sony has announced. 
Gamers who already own PlayStation 2 (PS2) and PlayStation (PS) games may find they will not work on the long-awaited, new console.

The European PS3 has a different design to the Japanese and American consoles, which went on sale in November.

The PS3 is due to go sale in Europe on 23 March.

The console was supposed to be "backwards compatible", meaning all older PS and PS2 games should work on the new console.

But the European PS3 utilises a new combination of hardware and software emulation in which software takes over some of the functionality that was previously taken care of by dedicated chips.

This means that while European gamers will be able to play a wide range of original PlayStation titles on the PS3, there will be a limited number of PS2 games that will be compatible with the new console.

Downloadable updates

"Rather than concentrate on PS2 backwards compatibility, in the future company resources will be increasingly focused on developing new games and entertainment features exclusively for PS3," Sony Computer Entertainment Europe (SCEE) said in a statement.

Some additional PS2 games will become compatible on the PS3 through firmware updates made available for download on the PlayStation website.

The first such update is scheduled to be released on 23 March, the same day as PS3 is launched in Europe.

European gamers will have to wait until then to find out what PS2 games will run on the PS3, as Sony intends to announce which games are compatible on launch day.

"We're disappointed not to be able to deliver what we originally aspired to, which was full backwards compatibility," a Sony spokesman told the BBC News website.

"It's changing on an almost daily basis as to how many games will be supported," said David Wilson of SCEE, but there will be regular firmware updates."

Japanese PS3 consoles also faced compatibility issues following last year's launch, with Sony acknowledging audio and graphics problems with some older titles.

Around one million PS3 units will be made available for the European launch at a price of Â£425 (599 euros) per console.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

> "We're disappointed not to be able to deliver what we originally aspired to, which was full backwards compatibility," a Sony spokesman told the BBC News website.
> 
> "It's changing on an almost daily basis as to how many games will be supported," said David Wilson of SCEE


I wonder how long Sony have known about this , probably from the out set :?

Then again they did the same with the PS2 saying it would do this and that prior to launch and then back tracking.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Disc-based titles to cost EUR 59.99

Sony has announced pricing plans for first-party PlayStation 3 titles, revealing that disc-based games will cost EUR 59.99 / GBP 39.99 at launch.

Launch titles will include Motorstorm, Resistance: Fall of Man, Genji and Ridge Racer 7, plus Formula One Championship Edition. They will cost AUD 99.95 in Australia and NZD 109.95 in New Zealand, where PS3 is also launching on March 23.

Sony also hinted at pricing for downloadable games such as BlastFactor, flOw and Tekken 5: Dark Resurrection, which will be available via the PlayStation Network service. For an "introductory period", they will cost between EUR 2.99 and EUR 9.99.

Downloadable content will start at EUR 0.99, rising according to what's on offer. According to Sony, content "could range from a new SingStar track to a premium pack for MotorStorm" including a new track, extra vehicles and multiplayer modes.

SCEE boss David Reeves commented, "Not only will it be completely free to register on the PlayStation Network with no subscription fees and access to many free demos, but with these competitive prices for additional content we are able to offer the consumer both top quality games on Blu-ray discs and a whole range of downloadable content.

"With over 30 first and third party disc and network games available at launch, we are confident that this will be one of the most successful launches of all time."

By pricing its games at GBP 39.99, Sony is undercutting Microsoft when it comes to first-party titles - Xbox 360 games have an official RRP of GBP 49.99. Games for the Nintendo Wii, however, also cost GBP 39.99.


----------



## alexasTT (Jan 19, 2005)

Ive heard as well to expect consoles to be available off the shelf on launch day pre-orders have been poor.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

alexasTT said:


> Ive heard as well to expect consoles to be available off the shelf on launch day pre-orders have been poor.


Agreed - local High St shops were accepting pre-orders yesterday for confirmed availability on launch day.

As this info spreads, more and more multiple pre-orders will be cancelled, freeing yet more units for purchase by "genuine" customers on launch day, so the prospects of massive eBay profits appear slim.

It also indicates - to me - that either Sony have released a lot more units for delivery day than they've stated (which seems unlikely), OR that sales are going to be less than overwhelming at launch (which seems more likely).

Is this the end of the PS console's reign in the games market?


----------



## alexasTT (Jan 19, 2005)

TTonyTT said:


> alexasTT said:
> 
> 
> > Ive heard as well to expect consoles to be available off the shelf on launch day pre-orders have been poor.
> ...


i think its going to be the best console once its estabished itself,its actually not a bad price considering your getting a blu-ray player and hdmi both the wii and the xbox360 were released on the run up to christmas hence the frenzy to keep the kids happy.The 360 games on its launch were nothing special the ps3 is going to be the same but give it time it seems to have much more to offer than the 360.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Amazon now have the Blu Ray DVD controller available for Pre Order


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

http://www.simplygames.com/pf/PS3/consoles

Console only = Â£414

With game = Â£454

Good prices me thinks.


----------

